# betting section



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

*do you want a betting section?*​
yes 880.00%no220.00%


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

just started a betting section Lorian, not sure if its within the rules, don't think its not allowed, but could we get a betting section on the board?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

How did this pop up months down the line..? but i vote yes


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

SouthPaw said:


> How did this pop up months down the line..? but i vote yes


Threads seem to get bumped when people vote on polls.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

This tread keeps getting bumped with no new comments, and it is on my subscribed list by default. So, though I can easily unsubscribe, I am going to ask the question I keep having every time I see it; What and why do people want a betting section for? To bet on what, and in what way, with what medium of currency?


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> This tread keeps getting bumped with no new comments, and it is on my subscribed list by default. So, though I can easily unsubscribe, I am going to ask the question I keep having every time I see it; What and why do people want a betting section for? To bet on what, and in what way, with what medium of currency?


I thought it was to discuss betting/gambling? Just like the gaming section?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

vduboli said:


> I thought it was to discuss betting/gambling? Just like the gaming section?


That makes a lot more sense!


----------

